# Red Cherry Shrimp Feeding Question



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know how long RCS can go without (direct) feeding (of algae wafers, etc).

I am planning to go on a vacation, and cannot get anyone to come by to feed my RCS while I am away (1 week), and am afraid there will be insufficient food for the RCS to graze on during this time.


----------



## timbruun (Feb 23, 2010)

Just drop in a couple extra algae wafers and they'll be fine. They are scavengers in nature and are used to being without for periods of time.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, your shrimp can easily forage on their own
for a week. My American glass will chomp algae,
or dying plant parts when I go away but not
when I am dumping food in every other day.

If you loose one or two, it will most likely be
due to vulnerability after a molt; not something
you can prepare for in any case.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance. Since this is the case, I will just leave the shrimp alone for a week (perhaps drop a pellet or two in before I leave).


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Just feed them the day before you leave. They will have enough stuff in the tank to eat.


----------



## jon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

if teh tank is heavily planted, they can go a while without food


----------

